
Howdy brings bCRM to its Botkit to manage marketing campaigns for Slack - andrewfromx
http://venturebeat.com/2016/12/22/howdy-brings-bcrm-to-its-botkit-to-manage-marketing-campaigns-for-slack-and-facebook-messenger/
======
detaro
Am I imagining things, or is "botkit" also a typical term for a build-your-
own-malware kit? Seriously confused by the headline at first.

~~~
andrewfromx
[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=botkit](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=botkit)
go for it! define it.

